# I'm going blind (not a tlg press release)



## Troll Lord (Oct 2, 2003)

Could someone please tell this tired old troll how to change the text color here?  This black text on the dark gray back ground is making me go blind.

Steve


----------



## annadobritt (Oct 2, 2003)

Troll Lord said:
			
		

> Could someone please tell this tired old troll how to change the text color here?  This black text on the dark gray back ground is making me go blind.
> 
> Steve




Weird.  I have yellow text on a dark grey background.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 2, 2003)

For me it's grey text on a darker grey background.

For a second there Stephen, I was really worried about your health, like you'd just gotten bad news from your eye doc. I had a friend of mine slowly go blind during his MS-HS years. It's wasn't fun.

Glad you're ok.

joe b.


----------



## annadobritt (Oct 2, 2003)

Troll Lord said:
			
		

> Could someone please tell this tired old troll how to change the text color here?  This black text on the dark gray back ground is making me go blind.
> 
> Steve




In the user cp, click the options and go to the bottom where the Style Set is located.  I have my set to Use Forum Default.  The second option gives you a white background with black letters.


----------



## Troll Lord (Oct 2, 2003)

*ouch*

That would not be good.  I feel for your friend.  Can't even imagine.  I"ll edit my original post!

I was deaf once, punctured eardrums and all, but that was a while back and entirely my fault.

But my text is all black on gray and I can't read any thread of consequence as it makes me head hurt.  The only thing that is yellow are the hyper links and what not.

Steve


----------



## Nellisir (Oct 2, 2003)

Huh.  Mine is white text on black background, and I don't think I ever adjusted anything.


----------



## Walter_J (Oct 3, 2003)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> For me it's grey text on a darker grey background.
> 
> For a second there Stephen, I was really worried about your health, like you'd just gotten bad news from your eye doc. I had a friend of mine slowly go blind during his MS-HS years. It's wasn't fun.
> 
> ...




Me too, on all counts (except the story of the friend.)  While I was in college, I started having problems reading and I needed to get that corrected quickly so I went to one of those Wal-Mart deals.  Things went well enough, except the lady eye doctor thought there was something wrong with my optic nerve and sent me to a specialist.  The unspoken threat was tumor.  In between that visit to the eye doctors and the specialist all I kept thinking was "I'm in college, life is starting to go well, and NOW someone has to tell me I got a tumor.  Of all the rotten timing."  The specialist was a real grouch and he called in every eye doctor in the building to look into my eye.  Turned out it was just the way my optic nerve was built.  Best $100+ I ever spent.  Turned out the specialist and I had a lot in common.  He was grouchy because he could never figure out how to tell someone they had a tumor and I didn't want him to have to.


----------



## Walter_J (Oct 3, 2003)

annadobritt said:
			
		

> In the user cp, click the options and go to the bottom where the Style Set is located.  I have my set to Use Forum Default.  The second option gives you a white background with black letters.




Thank you!  I too can read once more.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 4, 2003)

For me it's: Regular text: Pale yellow; Links: Yellow; on dark yellow/green. Millions of colors with the forums' default setting.


----------



## Troll Lord (Oct 6, 2003)

*of course now . . .*

Well I followed what seemed to be easy instructions, but now I've got some strange purple background with black text...all readable.

Maybe I should stop using Netscape . . . .

Steve
Trollsville


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 6, 2003)

I hate having to support IE, as I want to support anyone that opposes Microsoft, but IE is the superior browser.  I've come over to the darkside, and I suggest you do the same.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 6, 2003)

Opera is another browser you could try.

For people using Macs there's iCab and Safari.

Or, try a Google for browsers. Give some of the 'esoteric' ones a try.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 7, 2003)

Troll Lord said:
			
		

> Well I followed what seemed to be easy instructions, but now I've got some strange purple background with black text...all readable.
> 
> Maybe I should stop using Netscape . . . .



I'm using Mozilla 1.4 and have no problem with colors.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 7, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I hate having to support IE, as I want to support anyone that opposes Microsoft, but IE is the superior browser.  I've come over to the darkside, and I suggest you do the same.



Fool, the lesser evil is still Evil!!

Download Mozilla 1.4 and start using tabbed browsing. (Opera had it first, I know. But Opera ain't free.) My home page is 4 websites I frequent opened at once in 4 tabs simultaneously. Great stuff. 

And I don't suffer from ActiveX controls littering my system.


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 7, 2003)

Netscape 7 for the Mac uses tabs.


----------



## jmucchiello (Oct 7, 2003)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Netscape 7 for the Mac uses tabs.



Netscape (6 and up) is a branded version of the open source Mozilla browser. NS7 is based on Moz 1.3, I believe. Tabbed browsing entered Mozilla around 1.2 or 1.3 (or perhaps earlier, I don't remember).


----------



## Henry (Oct 7, 2003)

I use tabbed browsing, too -- ALT + TAB, for switching back and forth with my Internet Explorer Windows.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Oct 7, 2003)

The default color scheme has thrown me off a few times. I'll be typing colored text in the reply box, then change my mind and select it and change it back to black, so that it matches the rest of the non-colored text in the box. Then when I post, the text I changed is _actually_ black, and impossible to read. So I have to edit it and find the gray/yellow color that most text appears in by default and change it to that so it looks the same. But now I know that some people are going around changing their color schemes, so those people will see the text not as a default color but as weird yellow/gray text in the middle of normal text. When will the craziness end?


----------

